# Need help on installing Ports



## kika (Dec 26, 2009)

I installed Bacula in my system, then I removed it using 'pkg_delete'. Now I need to install it again but it's not installing as before. When I issue the command 'make install' it does nothing. Please I need your help to install it again.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 26, 2009)

It's most likely already installed. Did you also do a `# make clean`?


----------

